
The Silver Tsunami: Which Areas Will Be Flooded with Homes Once Boomers Leave? - dpflan
https://www.zillow.com/research/silver-tsunami-inventory-boomers-24933/?mod=article_inline
======
larnmar
> Over the next 20 years, more than a quarter (27.4 percent) of the nation’s
> currently owner-occupied homes are likely to hit the market

That doesn’t sound like all that much. I mean, roughly a quarter of the
population dies in any given twenty year period anyway given a 80 year life
expectancy, and houses change hands for many other reasons.

------
SQL2219
Here is the opposite view: housing shortage:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/22/heres-where-the-housing-
shor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/22/heres-where-the-housing-shortage-is-
worst.html)

------
h2odragon
the standards homes have been built to have changed a lot, many of the newer
of these homes are going to be difficult to "upgrade" or "rehabilitate" into
salability. It's worse than the mobile homes used for old people storage in
Florida in the 80s, at least those could be pulled off the lot and replaced as
roll in units. Today's McMansions are going to have to be broken up and
cleaned off the site first.

